# Boiler Gas Spuds



## Buffalo21 (Apr 23, 2020)

A while back I made a set of gas spuds for 2 large boilers, I was told they needed to be 3/8" x 4-1/2" stainless steel gas spuds with (10) 3/16" orifices. Welp either my measuring equipment is on a different standard, than theirs or they made a serious error, they actually need to be 1/2" x 3-1/4" stainless steel gas spuds with (10) 3/16" orifices.


1 - start with 1/2" x 5", 304 grade stainless steel nipples
2 - cutting them to 3-3/8" long
3 - the left overs
4 - the raw stock for the 35 needed gas spuds|


----------



## Buffalo21 (Apr 23, 2020)

5 - power tappig the raw spuds for the 3/8" npt stainless steel plug to seal the end, on the Jet Lathe
6 - another view of the power tapping process
7 - the orifice drilling set up
8 - the drilled gas spuds
9 - the results


for some God forsaken reason the last 3 pictures are rotated 90 degrees to the left.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Apr 23, 2020)

the spuds now to be cut to finish length and buff up a tad


----------



## Buffalo21 (Apr 24, 2020)

cut the spuds to the finish length and rolled all of the sharp edges. They are now ready for the minions to install

here are pictures of what I was told to make and what they actually need


----------

